# Post pics of your arboreal setups



## Bry (Apr 27, 2003)

The subject says it all. I'd like to see how you guys set up your arboreal Ts. The large kritter keepers seem like they would be too small for a large arboreal. For those of you who put your rectangular kritter keepers on their side, how do you prevent the substrate from spilling out of the lid? Let's see those arboreal setups. 

Bry


----------



## SpiderTwin (Apr 27, 2003)

Here is a pic of my arboreal set-up. These are terariums that I purchased. The dimensions of each section is about 5.5"wX12"hX10.5"d. I have my Avic's in these, my largest one is a 5"+ A. urticans. (The one that is dried out is currently vacant)


----------



## rob (Apr 27, 2003)

Front view pic.  Basically a Pet Pal on its side with the vents in the lid taped up so the substrate doesn't fall out.  I place a piece of cork bark in the back, about an inch or two of substrate in the bottom, a small water dish for humidity, and a few small fake leaves/vines for decoration and to give it something to web on, climb on, etc.  Seems to work for my arboreals.


----------



## rob (Apr 27, 2003)

*and another...*

And here's the top view:


----------



## invadermike (Apr 27, 2003)

Here's mine! It's for my pinktoe, who i just got 2 days ago.


----------



## Bry (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice setups, although I'd like to see more. 

invadermike, how big is your cage and the pinktoe in it?

Bry


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 28, 2003)

This is mine. When she gets bigger, bigger cage for her.


----------



## chid (Apr 28, 2003)

This currently as a versi in it, you can just make out its web behind the cork.

Chid


----------



## Lopez (Apr 28, 2003)

My 1/2" P irminia resides in here.

Don't crucify me for the cotton wool - it's changed daily, and for now is the only reliable way of keeping up a reasonable humidity for one so small


----------



## sunnymarcie (Apr 28, 2003)

Here is my A. Avic's home.
A little substrate, a hide, a water dish. a few fake leaves. 
She has not made a web yet, just a carpet on the peat.

Most of her time is spent on the side of the jar, she is out of view
in this shot. Her favorite spot is under the lid


----------



## bodc21 (Apr 28, 2003)

avic aviv setup


----------



## invadermike (Apr 28, 2003)

My pinktoe is about 3" now, in that picture it was about 2 1/2" it just molted yesterday, so now it's at the 3" mark. I'm not sure what size tank it is, i got it from a friend, but i believe it's 2.5 gallons? Maybe, it's 5 gallons, I'm really not sure, sorry, but it's a pretty nice set up. I got it for free!! Good friends i have, right? haha. good luck with your setup.
Mike


----------



## manville (Aug 21, 2003)

nice setups...ive been trying to find a good setup for my pinktoe it is in a really small tank..


----------



## Bjorgly (Aug 21, 2003)

Any pics of people's H.maculata or similar setups would be just awesome.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Vys (Aug 21, 2003)

Very blurry and bad pic of Shadow's home. 
Yes, I think she's still alive.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 21, 2003)

*A huriana home*

an A huriana lives here...this is the coolest! But it was given to me, so I have no idea where to get another one


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 21, 2003)

all my juvie arboreals live in these plastic jars. These all contain Poecs and Avics


----------



## SpiderTwin (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A huriana home*



> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *an A huriana lives here...this is the coolest! But it was given to me, so I have no idea where to get another one *



That glass set-up is great, that gives the T tons of room to climb around. It also isn't an eye sore like the Kritter keepers can be. 

How large is your A. hurriana, Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## atavuss (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A huriana home*



> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *an A huriana lives here...this is the coolest! But it was given to me, so I have no idea where to get another one *


I have seen similiar items on Ebay, do a search for "terrarium".
Ed


----------



## Vys (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A huriana home*



> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *an A huriana lives here...this is the coolest! But it was given to me, so I have no idea where to get another one *


It is a nice looking home!

Hmm, I'd think she'd make her web higher up though.


----------



## atavuss (Aug 21, 2003)

the enclosure on the left (it is a ten gallon "hex" aquarium) was set up for a h. maculata, there are three panels of cork bark siliconed to the back three walls, there is a hole in one panel  (it was a knot hole that I enlarged with a hole saw), the maculata would use the hole to access the area behind the cork bark and hide out there.  the enclosure on the right I use for pokies and avics  (there is a juv crested gecko in the enclosure pictured).


----------



## atavuss (Aug 21, 2003)

I use these tall  (about 12") one gallon plastic rubbermaid "clones" for several adult female a. versicolors.  I bred one of the females and she had a fertile egg sac, so I don't think the smallish size of the enclosure is an issue.  I use a hole saw and cut a 2" hole out of the top which I then hot glue microscreen in.  ventilation is excellent.
Ed


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

communal regalis set up
80x40x50 cm


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 21, 2003)

I love the communal regalis setup! How large is it?
I have a 100 gallon tank I'm considering doing a communal type thing with either regalis, or A avic. instead of dividing it into 5-6 separate enclosures.
It would be easier to not have to divide it, and I like the idea of a communal experiment!


----------



## Kreepy (Aug 21, 2003)

*wow*

dude, that's a gorgeous setup and a fantastic pic.  I guess your T's a Buddhist, huh?  


what you've done there is exactly what I see in my mind when I imagine a little bit of the jungle in my home, but my setup sucks compared to that.  you could take out the T and I'd still stare at that tank for hours.  I'm envious...


----------



## manville (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: wow*

woah thats a really nice looking setup..the best one i have seen so far..how long have you had them in a community for?


----------



## Vys (Aug 21, 2003)

Atavuss: 
The hex one and its companion look very nice!
I cannot conjure up any softening words just now though, so I'll just say the last one makes my eyes water


----------



## Jakob (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's the setup I will do my fasciata breeding in. The female is currently in pre-molt (see pic below) and the male will be coming a few weeks after she molts.







Here she is hiding behind all the webbing she did recently...







Jake


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: wow*



> _Originally posted by manville _
> *how long have you had them in a community for? *


i have this set up a year and a half now, bred twice in it!
it mesures 80x40x50 cm (lxwxh) today 2 adult females, 1 subadult male and 50 or so spiderlings live there. a second contailer holds 25 young from last year! this tank is trully a site to be seen.... at night!


----------



## Steven (Aug 21, 2003)

very nice set-up,.. E.

mooi mooi mooi


----------



## Hairyspider (Aug 21, 2003)

*re pics*

1st same tank as spidertwin


----------



## Hairyspider (Aug 21, 2003)

*re pics*

2nd Beanie babie cube, for my s'ling A.braun...


----------



## Aviculariinae (Aug 22, 2003)

i just use sweet jars,very simple....   







 you can see my ornamental on the side


----------



## Bry (Aug 23, 2003)

Finally, here's my A. avic setup. Thanks for the jar idea, caligulathegod, it's working out great.







Rear view of the cage. You can see the avic's butt behind the cork bark.






Bry


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: re pics*



> _Originally posted by Hairyspider _
> *1st same tank as spidertwin *


Where did you two get those? I've never seen them before 

-Bryan


----------



## Jakob (Aug 23, 2003)

Bryan....I've been wondering myself...those tanks look perfect!

I'd like to get a few...they'd fit nicely and look neat!

Jake


----------



## arachnopunks (Aug 24, 2003)

slings, gladware plastic containers, vinyl screen, and hot glue a great combination!


----------



## arachnopunks (Aug 24, 2003)

top opened


----------



## Gillian (Aug 24, 2003)

Bry,
   Thanks for this thread. Looks like I'll have my sole arboreal for a long time. I shone a flashlight at my A. avic's underside today, and she sure looks female to me.
  The Vlassic Bread and Butter pickle jar won't be big enough real soon. (she's been going through a growth spurt)
    As soon as I get her future home set up, I'll get pics in. The container I'll be using is a octagon fish tank, approxiamtely 5 gallons. They are frequently sold as a Betta display tank, with glass partitions, to seperate it off. I just need to figure out a workable lid, for it.
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Bry (Aug 24, 2003)

I really like what you did with your A. versicolor, Martin. Very interesting how yours used the shape of a leaf to build a tube web. That looks like something they might do in nature, and the webbing in the picture seems to be a lot thicker than the webs I've seen in avic enclosures.

How did you go about getting it started in a free range enclosure? Did you encounter any problems with having a free range tarantula? What was the reason, if any, that caused you to discontinue keeping her "free range"? Was it because of death or what?

Bry


----------



## atavuss (Aug 24, 2003)

Martin, are those frogs in the bottom row of enclosures?
Ed


----------



## atavuss (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martin H. _
> *yep
> 
> Martin *


what kind are they?  are you breeding them?
Ed


----------



## Lopez (Aug 24, 2003)

Martin, I notice you have what appear to be live plants in many of your tanks.
Could you recommend me any particular species? Presumably these would need some form of sunlight? Or are the (halogen?) lamps sufficient?


----------



## Jakob (Aug 24, 2003)

So where did those modified 10 gallon tanks come from again? Thanks!

Jake


----------



## deifiler (Aug 30, 2003)

I've JUST got my camera, so here's a picture of one of my DIY arboreal set ups. It contains my male P.Regalis. Oh the tape is their for comparison, but I forgot to straighten it out.

My camera skills arn't up to scratch yet, hence no "WOOO!! I've a camera! Look at my pics!!" thread by me as of yet, though one will soon plague your screens, oh yes 

Oh I've made a flash animation on hwo to make this tank too, which will be on my site, online soon, now that I have my own pictures!

Here's my arboreal setups, for spiderlings (vials) Juveniles (on top of glass thing) boring pinktoes (hidden in 'kritter keepers, sealed with tape at bottom) and the glorious big momma arboreals, in their glass tanks


----------



## MrT (Aug 30, 2003)

This is my Versicolor's pad.



Ernie


----------



## MrT (Aug 30, 2003)

With front off



Ern


Scott, These pics. are loading in a flash...


----------



## atavuss (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martin H. _
> *TreeFrogs
> 
> yep.
> ...


geez man!  like pulling teeth here.....what kind of tree frogs?  
 
Ed


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 31, 2003)

avic cage:







poke cage:








/Lelle


----------



## BigSam (Aug 31, 2003)

Man all them nice cages, makes me feel bad,  I got a big cage for my pinktoe and a log for him to walk on or whatever, but I don't have any flowers in there for him.  When he's done molting I'll have to get him a new cage, with flowers

Sam,


----------



## NEMESIS_112 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Nice setups!*

hey spidertwin where did you get the terrarium from its very tight! are they just dividers?


----------



## Zorack (Jun 18, 2004)

do you use plastic plants or silk plants?


----------



## Tescos (May 4, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> communal regalis set up
> 80x40x50 cm


Now that looks like a really really nice setup you have there Eddy I was so pleased to be able to get to see it.  
Its green freshness makes it look so so strikeing.It must be the center piece of your spider room...........................................Or is that the case? 
Where did you hide it last weekend?   or was this the setup I looked so forward to seeing? :?   





Eddy water your plants cause you know how Bo gets!  
hehehehe


----------



## jbrd (May 4, 2005)

these are my arboreal set ups
this has 4 individual sections on a lazy susan to turn where i want it





and our two A.avics


----------



## FryLock (May 4, 2005)

Chris were P.regalis come from in Southern India there is a monsoon season and a dry season what you see there is pure dedication you just happened to visit Eddy when he had the dry season taking place in the tank .


----------



## chid (May 5, 2005)

LOL


----------



## metallica (May 5, 2005)

but Chris, you should know i have this theme all over my house, the orchids by the window, my tanks.... all fit together! remember me to write Bo a caresheet for succesfull killing your plants!


----------

